# Jeff Speakman.



## Littledragon (Jun 27, 2004)

*





* 
*After receiving scholarship offers for diving to such institutions as Chicagos Northwestern University, Jeff decided he needed to change his focus to academic endeavors. Never taking financial assistance from his parents or the government, Jeff was able to not only receive his degree in general psychology but graduated with honors from Missouri Southern State College. During his college years Jeff began his martial arts career by earning a black belt in Japanese Goju-Ryu Karate from the legendary master Lou Angel. Upon Jeffs graduation from college Mr. Angel told Jeff to move to California to study Kenpo Karate from master Ed Parker if he wanted to make martial arts his life. Selling his car to pay for the U-Haul truck, Jeff was off to Los Angeles to follow his dream and feed his passion. Two years after arriving in Los Angeles Jeff was invited by Mr. Parker to join three other people at Mr. Parkers house in Pasadena California to become what would be known as his last group of protégés. Jeff began studying acting at the same time with the same dedication he had approached everything else in his life. After five years of workshops, auditions and small bit parts here and there Jeff got his break with his first feature film with Paramount Picture called The Perfect Weapon. *
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

What do all you Kenpo practicioners think of Master Jeff Speakman?
Has he competed in any tournaments? What level black belt is he?

The first time I saw Jeff Speakman's movies I was amazed how fast his Kenpo hand combinations were for such a big and strong guy. I think he is a great martial artist. His kicks were good not the best but for a Kenpo practicioner they were impressive. He has great 360 kicks.

So overall what do you guys think of Jeff?

My favorite Jeff Speakman film btw is Street Knight.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 27, 2004)

MASTER?  When did that happen.  It would shock him to be called that.

 -Michael


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 27, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> MASTER? When did that happen. It would shock him to be called that.
> 
> -Michael


That why I was asking. Is he a master? What degree black belt is he?


----------



## ppko (Jun 27, 2004)

Littledragon said:
			
		

> That why I was asking. Is he a master? What degree black belt is he?


I don't know his belt rank but his hand speed is quite impressive.

PPKO


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 27, 2004)

ppko said:
			
		

> I don't know his belt rank but his hand speed is quite impressive.
> 
> PPKO


Ye I was amazed how fast his handspeed was for his weight and build.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Jun 27, 2004)

Speakman is impressive with his hand movements. I to this day still watch Perfect Weapon every once in awhile. For all you know about him if you don't know his rank, well that could be considered a good sign. It may mean that he does not like to disclose his rank or thinks that rank does not matter. I do know he owns several schools in California. I plan to visit one sometime in the future. Hopefully he is there. I would like to do an interview or something with him. He has a maturity about him that some other "MA Stars" don't have.


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 27, 2004)

BlueDragon1981 said:
			
		

> Speakman is impressive with his hand movements. I to this day still watch Perfect Weapon every once in awhile. For all you know about him if you don't know his rank, well that could be considered a good sign. It may mean that he does not like to disclose his rank or thinks that rank does not matter. I do know he owns several schools in California. I plan to visit one sometime in the future. Hopefully he is there. I would like to do an interview or something with him. He has a maturity about him that some other "MA Stars" don't have.


Do you know where in California his school is located at?


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 27, 2004)

Littledragon said:
			
		

> Ye I was amazed how fast his handspeed was for his weight and build.



I don't know why you would think weight and build are a factor....I know a man that is 6'4" and weighs 450 lbs (last time i knew), and he has very impressive handspeed!  Especially for a man his size.  You don't wanna be close enough for him to hit you...if at all possible.


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 27, 2004)

jeffkyle said:
			
		

> I don't know why you would think weight and build are a factor....I know a man that is 6'4" and weighs 450 lbs (last time i knew), and he has very impressive handspeed! Especially for a man his size. You don't wanna be close enough for him to hit you...if at all possible.


I think weight and build are a factor because I was very impressed because he had so much muscles and was a big strong guy he could punch as a light weight could, that is what impressed me about Jeff the most.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jun 27, 2004)

Currently Jeff holds a 7th degree black belt in Japanese Gojo-Ryu and a 6th degree black belt in American Kenpo Karate.  My training partner knew him from years back and I also saw it confirmed on USADOJO.COM.

Any Kenpo guys in here study Gojo-Ryu?  Prof Joe does I think? correct?


----------



## OC Kid (Jun 27, 2004)

I went by Mr Bob Whites school this week end and Him (Mr White) and a lot of his B/Bs went to Las vegas for a Jeff Speakman Seminar and tournament. Anyone know anything about that? Ill find out when I take my normal sat trip to his school. but Im just curious. I wish I knew I would of loved to of gone and had my boy compete in the tourney.


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 28, 2004)

fistlaw720 said:
			
		

> Currently Jeff holds a 7th degree black belt in Japanese Gojo-Ryu and a 6th degree black belt in American Kenpo Karate. My training partner knew him from years back and I also saw it confirmed on USADOJO.COM.
> 
> Any Kenpo guys in here study Gojo-Ryu? Prof Joe does I think? correct?


Wow very cool, thank you for the information!


----------



## TIGER DRAGON FIGHT (Jun 28, 2004)

you can go to jeffspeakman.com and get some more info. he's the reason i looked for a kenpo school to train at.


----------



## phlaw (Jun 29, 2004)

I know when I lived in CA in 1996/1997 he had a school up by Lake Arrowhood, he also use to have one in Victorville but Jim Diggs took that over (I think it is closed now)

I had the privelage of meeting Jeff on a couple occasions, he was one of the nicest guys, and an amazing Martial Artist.


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 29, 2004)

TIGER DRAGON FIGHT said:
			
		

> you can go to jeffspeakman.com and get some more info. he's the reason i looked for a kenpo school to train at.


Ok, thank you.


----------



## c2kenpo (Jun 30, 2004)

Being close to the topic at hand.

Just got back from Las Vegas with my group.
Training with 
Mr. Jeff Speakman (No Master Title)
Mr. John Sepulveda (Professor in some circles)
Mr. Trevor Sherman (A direct Student of Mr. Jeff Speakman)
Ms. Mimi Lessos (Stun woman / film star / womens kickboxing champion)
Mr. Benny "The Jet" Uriquidez (World Champion Kickboxer)
Mr. Paul Dye (No titles given that I know of.)
Mr. Dan Inosanto 
Many special guests as well.

Keeping with Mr Speakman. He holds no title of Master or Professor nor as I understand directly from him does he want such a title.
He currently holds rank as been shown and is an accomplished athelete.
Having being hit and working with Mr. Speakman on several seminars taught by him, He is more then an accomplished Kenpoist irregardless of what anyone might think of him. His schools are run by his associate Mr. Trevor Sherman who is also an accomplished Kenpoist. 
Schools can be found at his website jeffspeakman.com or you can find satellite schools under the AKKS umbrella.

Hope this helped anser your question a bit more. 

David Gunzburg


----------



## James Kovacich (Jun 30, 2004)

Jeff teaches out of Lake Arrowhood and his Vegas gig was also his 7th Dan test evaluation before a "distinguished board." He prides himself with the fact that he's tested for every stripe on his belt.

He's disappointed in the state of all the Kenpo Self Appointed Grandmasters and says he will continue to test. His last test, for 6th Dan was something like 6 or 8 years ago.

I was fortunate enough to train his seminar a few weeks ago at Hanshi Lou Angels tournament in Joplin, Mo. and he is very good. And he is very dedicated to Hanshi Angel and the late SGM. Hanshi was also one of Jeffs distinguished guests.


----------



## gman (Jun 30, 2004)

Does anyone have the group picture from Friday? I didn't check the nbatteries in my camera until I had missed a great photo op with Mr Inosanto :vu: . I know there were about a jillion flashes going (sort of felt like Brad Pitt except for the fame, money, good looks and wife. sorry honey), so I'm hoping someone can post it so I can bogart their copy. Thanks.


----------



## c2kenpo (Jul 1, 2004)

gman said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the group picture from Friday? I didn't check the nbatteries in my camera until I had missed a great photo op with Mr Inosanto :vu: . I know there were about a jillion flashes going (sort of felt like Brad Pitt except for the fame, money, good looks and wife. sorry honey), so I'm hoping someone can post it so I can bogart their copy. Thanks.



I'll see if any of my guys got a shot of it and post it. I unfortunatly after flying in 8hrs and then working out with no food was a bit grumpy so I passed on the op for a shower and food and sleep.

David Gunzburg


----------



## AvPKenpo (Jul 2, 2004)

akja said:
			
		

> I was fortunate enough to train his seminar a few weeks ago at Hanshi Lou Angels tournament in Joplin, Mo. and he is very good. And he is very dedicated to Hanshi Angel and the late SGM. Hanshi was also one of Jeffs distinguished guests.



When was he in Joplin?  I live in Springfield, Mo.  Does Mr. Speakman attend any other events in the area?  I would love to attend one of his seminars if given the chance.

Michael


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 2, 2004)

Thank you for all the great replys.


----------



## James Kovacich (Jul 2, 2004)

AvPKenpo said:
			
		

> When was he in Joplin?  I live in Springfield, Mo.  Does Mr. Speakman attend any other events in the area?  I would love to attend one of his seminars if given the chance.
> 
> Michael



June 4th & 5th for the NCMA annual tounament/banquet and Hanshi Lou Angels celration of 15 years of the NCMA and his 50 years in the martial arts.
http://www.louangel.com/

I beleive Jeff attends  this tounament annually because he is very close to Hanshi. It's my understanding that Hanshi gave him his 1st blackbelt.

I have to tell you, I've heard people talk caca about Speakman but after meeting him and "hearing" him, I know why. He is a good technician and he speaks openly about those in the Kenpo community who he feels have strayed and to top it off he uses a "line" that I like that I adopted from my Sifu Felix Macias Jr. 

If someone disagrees he tells them to "show him." Overall he's a nice guy and it was a good experience.


----------

